# Rigs During the Winter Season



## Pelagic Tigress (Oct 15, 2007)

I know tuna head towards the river during the fall for the mullet and then to the lump during the winter/spring, and the LA guys will tell you rig fishing is a summer pattern. 



What is your experience with tuna (and other fish) November - January at the rigs (Marlin / Beer Can etc)?


----------



## Pelagic Tigress (Oct 15, 2007)

I forgot to ask about how you are fishing the winter at the rigs ... live bait, chunk, jig, etc. 



Thanks


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It depends year by year. Some years because of water temps, forage availability, etc. the tuna will stay on those rigs all winter. If bait becomes scarce they will move west with some fish staying behind. There are almost always some YFT's at the Ram, Horn, Marlin throughout the winter and I've had very good success with them all throughout the season. Chunking and live baiting are usually top producers in the winter and always have a heavy spinning rod with a popper for the morning bite. 

The best way to know if to go is just by reading reports and watching the Sat images of the water temps and currents.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

they are there year round and the fishing techniques do not change for them. sometimes they hold deep, and want chunks, sometimes they're busting and want live baits. but the sure thing in the winter time is to head to the lump and chunk for them. maybe get a shot at a mako too. now....could someone please bring some calm seas back this way so i can get offshore?


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

We get after them all winter, bring a box or two of pogiesstart at Marlin see if they are holding and at which depth figure out the current and drift and start jigging and chunking, if no mark or no fish move to Ram, then Horn. There are usually other boats taking advantage of the weather window so give a shout on vhf, we never mind another boat in the drift. We have had some really nice YF in late Nov-Jan. Watch the subsiding trend in seas and go, these are usually only 24-36 hour windows for us in a center console...were watching and have been waiting...maybe Thanksgiving the next week is rough rough rough.


----------



## Pelagic Tigress (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks guys. Hope to get out there when the weather allows.


----------

